# want to buy outdoor cage--suggestions?



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Not being very handy, we're looking around for a cage to purchase new or used, a large outdoor flight cage at least 5 feet or 6 feet long horizontally, something that is predator proof. Have tried all the local papers, garage sales, Craigslist, etc. Thought about modifying a chicken coop or rabbit hutch but the doors are very large and we do not want the pigeon getting out when we're not around because of all the red tailed and red shouldered hawks where we live, not to mention possums and raccoons and cats. Does anybody have any suggestions on where to purchase a reasonable cage online? The dog and cat runs have larger mesh than we would like, and the parrot cages are always vertical rather than horizontal although they are often very strong. We are looking for a cage in order to adopt the pigeon we are following at the local shelter. Our rescued pigeon Phoebe has a large indoor flight cage but that type is just too flimsy for outside use. Thanks!


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

It's great you are looking to adopt. How gracious. I think you can modify a rabbit hutch with .5" hardware cloth. We bought one on Craigslist and modified it.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

You seem to know what kind of cage you want, get out some tools and build it


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

have an old rabbit hutch but it has rat holes in the roof. will see what I can come up with until we find the ultimate forever home.


----------

